# Java Installation macht Probleme



## GuenniFD (28. April 2005)

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich hab Probleme bei der reinen installation des Java Compilers. Per cmd bekomme ich die aktuelle java version angezeigt, aber mit dem Befehl javac kann er nichts anfangen...
hab auch schon in den umgebungsvariablen das entsprechende umgestellt, was ich per suche gefunden habe, aber leider klappt das auch noch net...
Wie geht man denn grundsätzlich vor?
Vielleicht hab ich ja nen Fehler gemacht... 
Zudem geht mein Eclipse, was ich von der FH hab auch net richtig, wenn ich da eine Datei als java anwendung ausführen will, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Die Auswahl enthält keinen Haupttyp". In der FH lief diese Anwendung aber schon......

bitte um Hilfe, vielen Dank
MFG
Günni


----------



## Snape (28. April 2005)

GuenniFD hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guten Tag zusammen!
> Ich hab Probleme bei der reinen installation des Java Compilers. Per cmd bekomme ich die aktuelle java version angezeigt, aber mit dem Befehl javac kann er nichts anfangen...
> hab auch schon in den umgebungsvariablen das entsprechende umgestellt, was ich per suche gefunden habe, aber leider klappt das auch noch net...
> Wie geht man denn grundsätzlich vor?
> Vielleicht hab ich ja nen Fehler gemacht...



Du hast möglicherweise vergessen, den Pfad zu dem /bin-Verzeichnis Deinem PATH hinzuzufügen.



> Zudem geht mein Eclipse, was ich von der FH hab auch net richtig, wenn ich da eine Datei als java anwendung ausführen will, kommt die Fehlermeldung "Die Auswahl enthält keinen Haupttyp". In der FH lief diese Anwendung aber schon......
> 
> bitte um Hilfe, vielen Dank
> MFG
> Günni



Habe ich noch nie gehört oder gesehen. Hast Du schon danach gegoogelt?


----------



## GuenniFD (28. April 2005)

danke für die antwort...
umgebungsvariablen habe ich aber schon wie gesagt angepasst, deswegen ist mir das auch ein wenig mysteriös....


----------



## Snape (28. April 2005)

Wenn der PATH auf den richtigen Pfad zeigt, nämlich das /bin-Verzeichnis, in dem sich auch javac befindet, wird Dein System auch mit javac etwas anfangen können. Egal wo javac aufgerufen wird, das ist ja Sinn der Sache.


----------

